# Black raspberry vanilla



## sandalwood (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the black raspberry vanilla fragrance that Bath and Body works uses. I'd like to make soaps, lotions and bath salts with a similar fragrance. Anyone have a recipe??


----------



## Cathy8 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've never made it, so I don't know if it smells similar to the bath and body works stuff, but it sounds yummy!

*Raspberry Vanilla Bubble Bath*

8 oz. unscented liquid soap
2 oz. distilled water
8 drops vanilla fragrance oil
6 drops raspberry fragrance oil
2 drops red food coloring

Mix all and pour into a container.


----------



## jade (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's a fragrance oil that is supposed to have the same scent.


----------



## jade (Nov 28, 2006)

Oops. Might help if I actually included the link. Duh.

http://www.fragranceandflavors.com/Prod ... uctID=3905

That site have a lot of fragrance oils that duplicate Bath and Body Works and well as other popular brand scents.


----------



## nikki (Feb 20, 2007)

OOh, that is my favorite BBW scent


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't know what BBW's smells like, but  have a fab one form  WSP.
I can send you a sniffie if you like.


----------

